# [SOLVED] USB Mouse keeps disconnecting



## Timo Kt (May 6, 2013)

Hello,

I have a USB mouse that came directly with my new Medion PC. Though now it keeps disconnecting. *ONLY* disconnecting, no reconnecting after that. I've tried everything; move to another USB port, restart computer.... Kind of annoying, especially when you're playing games. I've noticed that if I take the mouse of the pad, and hold it in the air for a while it also disconnects. When I put it down it still is disconnected.

Thank you. 

Timo


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: USB Mouse keeps disconnecting*

hi welcome to tsf

have you tried another mouse?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: USB Mouse keeps disconnecting*

Try another USB mouse. Try connecting other USB devices.


----------



## Timo Kt (May 6, 2013)

*Re: USB Mouse keeps disconnecting*

Never tried another mouse, because my family uses Mac with the wireless mouse.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: USB Mouse keeps disconnecting*

The only way to determine the problem is to try another mouse or try other USB devices.


----------



## Timo Kt (May 6, 2013)

*Re: USB Mouse keeps disconnecting*

Ah, it also disconnects on a Mac computer.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: USB Mouse keeps disconnecting*

Then I would say mouse is fualty


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: USB Mouse keeps disconnecting*

As above ^
If a component displays the same issues on different PC's, that indicates that component is at fault.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: USB Mouse keeps disconnecting*

Mice do go bad, just replaced a hard wired one. It was doing funny things.

BG


----------



## Timo Kt (May 6, 2013)

Well that's a bummer. *places 20 euro's on a counter*


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

If it just came with a new computer then it should be under warranty - take it back and see if you can get a replacement - could save you €20


----------

